# [HOW TO] E 17 CVS su gentoo

## RexRocker

Salve a tutti, provo a postare qui il mio primo  how-to sperando interessi a qualcuno  :Smile: 

Premessa: la maggior parte del materiali qui scritto sulla parte di installazione è reperibile sul wiki di gentoo, è solamente una breve traduzione, o meglio un riassunto.

1.- Installazione

Come prima cosa e17 richiede di avere sudo installato quindi se gia lo utilizzate nessun problema altrimenti controllate di aver installato almeno la versione 1.6.8_p9. Nel wiki consigliano di inserire questo valore in package.provide ma sul mio sistema è andato tutto senza problemi.

Ora mettiamo mano al file /etc/portage/package.keywords inserendo i seguenti valori:

```

x11-wm/e -*

x11-plugins/e_modules -*

x11-misc/engage -*

x11-libs/ewl -*

x11-libs/evas -*

media-libs/imlib2 -*

dev-libs/eet -*

dev-db/edb -*

x11-libs/ecore -*

media-libs/etox -*

media-libs/edje -*

dev-libs/embryo -*

x11-libs/esmart -*

media-libs/epsilon -*

media-libs/epeg -*

app-misc/examine -*

net-news/erss -*

x11-misc/entrance -*

app-misc/evidence -*

media-libs/emotion -*

media-gfx/elicit -*

media-gfx/entice -*

dev-util/e_utils -*

dev-libs/engrave -*

media-video/eclair -*

x11-libs/cairo ~x86

media-libs/glitz ~x86

```

Come vedete molti pacchetti sono mascherati con -* quindi fate molta attenzione durante il processo di installazione in quanto potrebbero verificarsi problemi, ricordo che il sistema di e17 è in continuo sviluppo.

2.- Compilazione

La compilazione è abbastanza semplice sarà sufficiente dare:

```

emerge -va eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje e epeg epsilon esmart entrance emotion  

eclair ewl engrave e_utils e_modules etox erss entice engage evidence

```

Assicuratevi che tutte le versioni dei programmi che vengono installati siano marcati come 9999 e avviate la compilazione.

3.- Upgrade del sistema

Per fare l'upgrade del sistema è consigliabile crearsi un piccolo script da lanciare quotidianamente in modo da avere sempre a disposizione gli ultimi aggiornamenti che, parola mia, sono fatti molto spesso.

Lo script, come consigliato nel wiki è:

```

#!/bin/sh

for prog in eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje e epeg epsilon esmart entrance emotion eclair ewl engrave

e_utils e_modules etox erss entice engage evidence

do

        emerge $prog;

done

```

A differenza dei comandi di installazione uno script di questo tipo è necessario in quanto molto spesso le librerie falliranno la compilazione ma cosi sarete sicuri di continuare senza problemi al pacchetto successivo.

4.- Gestione menu

Parlando in chat ho sentito che molti problemi sono derivati dalla difficoltà nella creazione ed editing dei menu. La cosa su e17 può essere gestita in due modi differenti:

utilizzando il programma entangle, uno strumento visuale per l'editing dei menu

tramite riga di comando utilizzando lo script enlightenment_eapp

5.- Entangle

Per creare una icona di menu è sufficiente cliccare con il tasto sinistro sull'angolo alto a sinistra della finestra del programma aperto, selezionare create icon ed editare tutti i campi necessari. 

La finestra che vi viene proposta non è bug-free quindi potreste avere problemi di qualche tipo. Una votla creati i vostri file eseguibili utilizzando entangle potrete inserire le icone, creare delle cartelle per avere dei sotto-menu e simili. Per eliminare delle icone dal meno selezionarle con il tasto sinistro e poi cancellarle con il tasto centrale del mouse.

Utilizzando la riga di comando potrete riprogrammare i vostri file eap digitando:

```

enlightenment_eapp -set-exe "comando" /path/file/eap

```

Solitamente i file eap si trovano in ~/.e/e/application/ e potete trovare diversi temi nel sito ufficiale di e17.

6.- Informazioni utili

I programmi di e17:

entangle: gestore dei menu

evidence: file manager 

entrance: login manager

eclair: lettore multimediale stile xmms

sito ufficiale: http://www.get-e.org

Link al wiki: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_emerge_e17

Questo è tutto, scusate se ho scritto in aramaico antico, è il mio primo how to e non sono proprio il max a spiegare le cose  :Smile: 

Se avete dubbi scrivete pure un PM o qui sotto, vedrò di aiutarvi se posso  :Smile: 

ciao

Rex

ah! come ultima cosa vi posto lo screen del mio e17, anche se molti lo avranno visto nel post dedicato agli screen degli utenti  :Razz: 

http://www.webalice.it/rexrock/sfondo_17-09-2005.jpg

** BUG riscontrati**

- Utilizzando eclair come lettore mp3 non si riesce a caricare dei file dal menu di selezione della playlist. La cosa si risolve semplicemente trascinando i file dal file manager (evidence o quant'altro) ad eclair

- cliccando con il tasto destro su entangle quando si editano i menu questo crasha insorabilmente

----------

## Pr0v4

Ciao Rex, come primo how to non lo trovo male   :Razz: 

Anche se molto probabilmente sono linee guida, molto utili.

Cmq prendendo spunto dal tuo suggerimento, ti chiedo una cosa, ho provato a utilizzare entrance come login manager, veramente bello tiene alto il nome di enlight.

Cmq unico problema che ho riscontrato sta nel fatto che qualsiasi wm a cui decido di accedere mi fa sempre entrare nel wm di default di X   :Surprised: 

Come posso configurare entrance? te hai qualche dritta? anche un how to in inglese, almeno riprendo un pochetto questa lingua che é troppo utile  :Very Happy: 

cmq carino lo screen, anche io ho utilizzato il tema milky molto carino, l'unica cosa che mi dispiace sta nel fatto che con qualsiasi altro tema diverso da quello di default sta nel fatto che perdi la possibilitá di far passare in secondo piano le finestre cliccando con il tasto centrale sulla barra del titolo cmq vabbé é una cosa di poco  :Very Happy: 

Grazie ancora per l'iniziativa  :Razz: 

----------

## RexRocker

Quello di entrance è un problema che hanno riscontrato in molti. Io personalmente non lo uso perchè passo da un login di shell per svariati motivi.

Una volta ricordo di averlo usato ma è stato troppo tempo fa e visti i continui rinnovamenti che fanno ai vari moduli e e17 potrebbero non essere informazioni valide e attendibili. Proverò ad utilizzarlo anche io e vediamo che mi succede.

Cmq potremmo utilizzare questo post anche come sorta di help-desk orientato a e17, io non sono sicuramente un esperto anzi, mi piace molto come WM ma lo sto utilizzando al 10% delle sue potenzialità. Mi sto pian piano documentando e leggendo la guida sul sito, blog dei dev e simile. Quello che ho scritto è un  po' un riassunto dei problemi e dei dubbi che gente in IRC mi ha chiesto, magari poteva servire ad altri. 

Aggiornerò il post con i bug da me trovati, sperando che li risolvano al più prestol.

ciao

Rex

----------

## GiRa

Ho problemi a loggarmi sul CVS e quindi emerge da errore. Capita anche a voi e quindi stanno ravanando o ho il client configurato sbagliato?

----------

## RexRocker

Guarda c'è gente che fa un check-out ogni giorno su e17 per avere le novità e gente che ha implorato gli sviluppatori di spostare i file dai mirror di source forge ad altri posti.

Io personalmente non ho configurato nessun tipo di CVS, mi ha fatto tutto lui in automatico. Puoi postare l'errore?

Se ti da errore l'emerge di un pacchetto riprova il giorno successivo, paradossalmente potrebbe funzionare. Pensa che io ho provato ad aggiornarlo venerdì e mezzi pacchetti non compilavano, sabato è andato tutto liscio.

Ciao

Rex

----------

## Apetrini

Ottimo, grazie a questo 3d sicuramente proverò (a fondo) E17 cosi forse lascio kde per sempre...

----------

## 102376

la guida in italiano esiste ma non meritiamo un link nel sito get-e.org   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

```
http://www.get-e.org/User_Guide/Italian/index.html
```

trovata percaso mettendo italian al posto di english  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## RexRocker

Mittico!!!!! infatti mi pareva strano che nessun italiano si fosse mai messo a fare una guida per e17  :Smile: 

probabilmente dovrà ancora essere ultimata.

ciao

Rex

----------

## 102376

io ti dico ho letto quella inglese e quella italiana sono uguali dando una occhiata veloce l unica cosa che manca sono le immagini

----------

## Raffo

installato. mamma mia quanto è bello, è qualcosa di impressionante. nei giorni futuri mi leggo un po' di doc in modo da poter iniziare a personalizzare il menù, la starterbar e qualche altra cosetta... stupefacente questo e17!!   :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

ma in e17 nn c'è una tray o qualcosa di simile? ho difficoltà a gestire le applicazioni che fanno uso di questa, come gaim, kscd e altre... vorrei poter fare qualcosa altrimenti così lo trovo un po' scomodo...

----------

## RexRocker

uhm ti tray non ne ho viste finora, magari è in progetto di sviluppo, sul vecchio enlightenment non c'era l'obra di una tray. Forse ci sarà un modulo aggiuntivo da installare, darò un occhio alla doc magari c'è già.

ciao

Rex

----------

## Onip

engage non gestisce anche la tray?

----------

## golaprofonda

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Ho problemi a loggarmi sul CVS e quindi emerge da errore. Capita anche a voi e quindi stanno ravanando o ho il client configurato sbagliato?

 

idem per me.mi da errore a loggarmi sul CVS

EDIT: Ho riprovato 2 minuti dopo e adesso mi logga.pazzesco   :Shocked: 

----------

## Raffo

ho scoperto che parecchie cose nn erano state installate perchè avevo fatto un resume a mano dell'emerge che si era interrotto (per via degli errori col cvs)... ora installo e vedo se c'è qualcosa di fondamentale che mi ero perso   :Very Happy: 

----------

## RexRocker

Per i problemi di login vi capisco, putroppo questo è un problema di e17. 

Molte volte il CVS non funziona o i pacchetti danno errore di compilazione. La maggior parte delle volte credo sia dovuto al fatto che i server di SF fanno schifo e quindi basta un minimo carico di utenti in più e si piantano.

Per il resto credo che i commit sul CVS vengano fatti ad orari imprecisati della giornata quindi può capitare che se alle 12:00 non compili, magari alle 16:00 funziona tutto alla perfezione.

ciao

Rex

----------

## redview

CVS fa  queste bizze: nn ti logga, riprovi e ti logga. mi è capitato lo stesso dovendo scaricare della roba per il nokia..

se nn mi va riprovo a raffica finchè il server nn capisce chi è che comanda   :Cool: 

figata sto post..appena mi laureo e ho più tempo scarico e provo questa meraviglia..

thx

bye

----------

## ulric

Ho installato da poco e17 e mi ha molto colpito per il suo stile originale.

Avete provato i background animati?

Vorrei esplorarlo a fondo, ma ho trovato solo guide relative all'installazione e troppo poco sulla sua configurazione.

Per esempio, mi piacerebbe capire come poter modificare i monitor (temperatura e cpu) che al momento vedo ma non sono funzionanti. Qualche aiuto?

----------

## mouser

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ma in e17 nn c'è una tray o qualcosa di simile? ho difficoltà a gestire le applicazioni che fanno uso di questa, come gaim, kscd e altre... vorrei poter fare qualcosa altrimenti così lo trovo un po' scomodo...

 

Effettivamente una tray vera e propria non c'e'.

Si puo' risolvere premendo con il tasto centrale, apparira' una lista di applicazioni aperte, quelle che non sono flaggate a sinistra sono quelle "ridotte".

Oppure cliccando con il bottone sinistro sul desktop e selezionando "FInestre Perse"

My 2 eurocent

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## RexRocker

 *ulric wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorrei esplorarlo a fondo, ma ho trovato solo guide relative all'installazione e troppo poco sulla sua configurazione.
> 
> Per esempio, mi piacerebbe capire come poter modificare i monitor (temperatura e cpu) che al momento vedo ma non sono funzionanti. Qualche aiuto?

 

uhm sinceramente non saprei, non mi sono mai posto il problema  :Razz: 

cmq penso che sia ancora troppo in alpha per creare queste features, magari editando il codice e ricompilando con le modifiche che tu vuoi potresti sottoporre patch ai developer. 

Altra cosa da fare magari è guardare tra i blog degli sviluppatori potresti trovare qualche cosa.

ciao

Rex

----------

## golaprofonda

Ho un problema. Io ho installato tutto come cè scritto nell howto..ma quando vado a caricare enlightment 

con

enlightenment-0.17

mi dice

```
_______                     _______

|:::::| Enlightenment Error |:::::|

~~~~~~~                     ~~~~~~~

La gestione delle finestre su tutti gli schermi del vostro sistema

da parte di Enlightenment Ã fallita.
```

e altre cose sul fatto che non ho indicato il display e non riesce 

a connettersi a X..io ho provato con tutti i DISPLAY (con -display  :Mad: .x) ma risultati zero..

usando entranced invece lo schermo diventa nero 3 volte (come se stesse provando a connettersi a X)

e poi torna alla schermata di login senza dare nessun errore..

come mai?

----------

## RexRocker

uhm sinceramente mi è nuova questa cosa. Quando hai installato e17? Devi comunque dare 

```

exec enlightenment-0.17

```

per farlo partire, magail il tutto dentro .xinitrc se parti da shell. Al massimo se hai installato ieri prova a fare un upgrade del CVS, se è un problema diffuso probabile che lo abbiano già fixato.

Il consiglio che posso dare e di eseguire lo script per l'update giornalmente, a quanto ho potuto constatare ogni volta c'è qualche cosa di nuovo  :Razz: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## Sparker

C'è un modo per fare in modo che le finestre massimizzate lascino uno spazio libero di ad esempio 40px da un lato? Un pò come l'opzione in xfce.

----------

## golaprofonda

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> Quando hai installato e17?

 

EDIT: Risolto!!! Bastava fare un link simbolico a /usr/bin/enlightenment-0.17 in /usr/bin e chiamarlo enlightenment!!!

 :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Bhe', a chiunque possa interessare, ho creato un tema per evidence, modificando lo scaricabile GANT, e mettendo uno sfondo un po' piu' carino  :Cool: 

Chi volesse scaricarlo:

```
$ wget http://mouser.altervista.org/E17/evidence/mouser_evidence.tar.gz
```

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

E, gia' che ci sono, posto questo scrippettino:

```
$ wget http://mouser.altervista.org/E17/script/e17_sfondizza
```

Che permette di aggiungere facilmente background alla lista di Emblem

Lanciatelo con

[code]$./e17_sfondizza -h[/code[

Per avere maggior aiuto!!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## iridium103

E17 è una grandissima figata!!!!! credo proprio che lo mettero' dovunque posso  :Razz: 

----------

## RexRocker

si certo e17 è una figata, stupendo e funzionale dal mio punto di vista.

Però io consiglio sempre di installarlo con un altro WM di supporto, basta un minimo cambiamento nel CVS e potrebbe andare tutto in malora. Una volta per esempio a causa di differenti versioni uppate nel CVS non mi funzionavano tutte le applicazioni GTK.

A parte questo è un ottimo WM e potrebbe già essere in beta secondo me ma credo che sia troppo soggettivo.

ciao

Rex

----------

## SilverXXX

Ch l'ha ripescato dal cvs di recente??? Adesso come va?

----------

## golaprofonda

io ho la 0.16.9999.014 e non va affatto male...

crasha solo all uscita a volte quando non chiudi dei programmi che starebbero nella tray (tipo SideSMS)...

ma lo fa solo all uscita quindi poco importa..

per il resto va da dio..è diventato il mio wm di default   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## RexRocker

confermo quanto detto da golaprofonda, grande stabilità da parte mia, pochi crash (non ho mai notato quello delle app che stanno nella tray sinceramente) e soprattutto grande usabilità tra tutte le mouse gestures possibili.

ciao

Rex

----------

## mouser

Io personalmente lo aggiorno da cvs ogni giorno, e, a parte un crash quando con e_util_eapp_edit quando seleziono un'icona che non sia nella mia home, funziona tutto perfettamente.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

dopo aver fatto l'update con lo script e17 nn mi parte più... da kdm quando lo seleziono mi da schermo nero e si riavvia x...

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> dopo aver fatto l'update con lo script e17 nn mi parte più... da kdm quando lo seleziono mi da schermo nero e si riavvia x...

 

una volta è capitato anche a me ma quando era la versione preliminare alpha, ma molto alpha. Può darsi che la versione che hai compilato abbia un bug provvisorio, se lo riemergi oggi o fra un paio di giorni il problema dovrebbe essere risolto (almeno per me è stato così).   :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

ho rifatto l'update e s'è ripreso   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sephirot

per caso qualcuno è riuscito a "forzare" la trasparenza di erss?

----------

## cruentatio

Qualcuno è riuscito ad installare evolume?

A me servirebbe sul portatile, ma su portage non c'è, e il tar.bz che si trova sul sito ufficiale non si compila.

EDIT: ci sono riuscito, dal sito si leggeva di compilare come utente, ma io ho risolto compilando come root.

----------

## cruentatio

Io mi sono fatto uno scriptino che aggiorna e17 dal CVS, e siccome non sempre tutto va a buon fine, e non ho tempo di stargli dietro e controllare sempre che arrivi alla fine, ho fatto in modo che mi dica alla fine cosa non è riuscito ad aggiornare.

Chi vuole dargli un'occhio, è veramente una cazzatina! ma è il primo script che posto e non so quanto possa essere utile/utilizzabile, quindi se volete metterci le mani sopra sono ben contento:

```
http://www.myjavaserver.com/~orchy/update_e17
```

Per aggiungere e togliere pacchetti da aggiornare basta modificare la lista di pacchetti del ciclo for:

for prog in media-libs/imlib2 media-gfx/entice net-news/erss dev-db/edb media-libs/etox x11-misc/iconbar dev-util/e_utils x11-plugins/e_modules dev-libs/engrave x11-wm/e app-misc/examine dev-libs/eet dev-libs/embryo media-libs/edje media-libs/epeg media-libs/epsilon x11-libs/ecore x11-libs/evas x11-libs/esmart x11-libs/ewl x11-misc/engage

Chiaramente devono essere smacherati.

----------

## Onip

sono proprio curioso... come stiamo ad usabilità?

----------

## bashroot

 *Onip wrote:*   

> sono proprio curioso... come stiamo ad usabilità?

 

se il cvs andasse grrrrrrr  :Twisted Evil:   mi caccia sempre fuori non mi fa installare

----------

## ercoppa

Lo script che c'è al primo post non mi da 

```
./ue17.sh: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token `e_utils'

./ue17.sh: line 3: `e_utils e_modules etox erss entice engage evidence'

```

 e anche quello postato da cruentatio non va

```
Calculating dependencies ... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-libs/imlib2-9999 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module e17/libs/imlib2 into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@thinktux.net:/root" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@thinktux.net:2401/root

cvs [login aborted]: connect to thinktux.net(213.239.215.151):2401 failed: Connection refused

!!! ERROR: media-libs/imlib2-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 711:   Called src_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called cvs_src_unpack

  cvs.eclass, line 505:   Called cvs_fetch

  cvs.eclass, line 334:   Called die

!!! cvs login command failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

come faccio per aggiornare e17?

----------

## zolar czakl

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Lo script che c'è al primo post non mi da 
> 
> ```
> ./ue17.sh: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token `e_utils'
> 
> ...

 

La lista dei programmi deve essere su una sola linea, oppure serve un backslash

```

#!/bin/sh

for prog in eet dev-db/edb evas ecore embryo imlib2 edje e epeg epsilon esmart entrance emotion eclair ewl engrave \

e_utils e_modules etox erss entice engage evidence

do

        echo $prog;

done
```

Per il secondo script

A quanto pare il server CVS e' sbagliato|non esiste.

Commentare la linea 11 dovrebbe bastare.

Ps. ma tutti i programmi non finiscono in world? Non bello.

----------

## ercoppa

grazie, è era quello lìerrore. Ma il cvs non va uguale! Tu come lo aggiorni?

----------

